# Links > Tutorials >  FreeBSD tutorial - awmn BB router

## vardas

Μετά από διάφορες εγκαταστάσεις και δοκιμές για την επιλογή ενός λειτουργικού για την χρήση του στο ΒΒ , το freebsd αποδείχτηκε αξιόπιστο και κυρίως πανεύκολο στην εγκατάσταση.

Ηδη λειτουργεί εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες και με την ευκαιρία κάποιων νέων εγκαταστάσεων μαζί με τον stevemad φτιάξαμε αυτό το tutorial που βασίζεται στην έκδοση 5.1

Οι απαιτήσεις για την εγκατάσταση είναι ένα motherboard 120-133 MHz και άνω με αρκετά pci slots, μνήμη 32 ΜΒ ( τουλάχιστον ή και περισσότερη αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για routing σε πολλά interfaces ), δίσκος με ελάχιστη χωρητικότητα 2GB.

Εχει δοκιμαστεί με τις PCI κάρτες της cisco ( pci350 ) & dlink 520 ( prism ), με τις PCMCIA της engenius , dlink 650 ( prism ) και cisco ( lmc352 ) και τους pcmcia to pci adaptors με ricoh η plx chipset.

To freebsd μπορειτε να το κατεβασετε από το

http://www.linuxiso.org/download.php/27 ... -disc1.iso

και το tutorial απο το

http://www.freestuff.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?p=36020

Για όσους έχουν πρόσβαση στο awmn υπάρχει στο ftp://10.2.4.1 με user , pass awmn.

Στο αρχείο zip του tutorial εκτός από τα docs που αφορούν την εγκατάσταση θα βρείτε τον dhcp server , τον zebra daemon καθώς και άλλα χρήσιμα utilities όπως και config files που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην εγκατάσταση.

----------


## JS

Telika kanate kati me tous ISA2PCMCIA adaptors ?
Sou eixa steilei kai ena pm me entupwseis, to pires ?
Telos exw to CD kai ta tupwmena pou tha ta dwsw otan brethw ston SteveMAD  ::  
Kali douleia pantws...euge  ::

----------

